# Judges Critiques



## Emmastace

How or where do you find judges critiques?


----------



## Dober

You can find them in 'Our Dogs' and 'Dog World' news papers, or you can buy an online subscription.

Or you could just ask me  I get Our Dogs but not Dog World, but I keep an eye on dog world as they're normally there first.


----------



## Spellweaver

You could also join the fb group "Dog Show Critiques" - I've noticed more and moe judges are starting to post on there, especially from open shows

https://www.facebook.com/groups/showdogcritiques/


----------



## I love springers

Dober said:


> You can find them in 'Our Dogs' and 'Dog World' news papers, or you can buy an online subscription.
> 
> Or you could just ask me  I get Our Dogs but not Dog World, but I keep an eye on dog world as they're normally there first.


Dober do you know if the critiques for Bakewell show have been in yet. I'm after gundog AV post grad bitch critique. Thanks


----------



## Charleigh

How long does it take for the critiques to come out?


----------



## Spellweaver

I love springers said:


> Dober do you know if the critiques for Bakewell show have been in yet. I'm after gundog AV post grad bitch critique. Thanks


They're not in this week's papers - I'm watching out for border collie and import register write-ups for Bakewell so I'll let you know if I spot them.



Charleigh said:


> How long does it take for the critiques to come out?


A week, two weeks, a month - this year, next year, sometimes, never! It depends upon the judge. For example, in this week's "Dog World " there are write ups for Shih Tzus from Crufts and Flat Coated Retrievers from last year's Richmond Champ Show - and it's Richmond again in a oouple of weeks' time!


----------



## Charleigh

So you have to buy all of them? Teddy got a second (out of 2) at an open breed show and I'm waiting for the critique. I guess I'll subscribe I tried to buy it in whsmiths but they only do subscriptions


----------



## Emmastace

Dober said:


> You can find them in 'Our Dogs' and 'Dog World' news papers, or you can buy an online subscription.
> 
> Or you could just ask me  I get Our Dogs but not Dog World, but I keep an eye on dog world as they're normally there first.


I am trying to find out what the judge said about little man at Evesham and District Open which was our first show - GSP Puppy and Junior.
He was also at the GSP Club champ show in Dog Puppy and Dog Novice.
Finally Paignton in GSP Dog Puppy. If the judge of the Special Beginners Gundog and Terrier Day 9Derek Smyth) published critiques I would be really interested as he is the one that had a stern word with me despite putting him third.

Do you need to know a Kennel Name?


----------



## I love springers

Spellweaver said:


> They're not in this week's papers - I'm watching out for border collie and import register write-ups for Bakewell so I'll let you know if I spot them.
> 
> A week, two weeks, a month - this year, next year, sometimes, never! It depends upon the judge. For example, in this week's "Dog World " there are write ups for Shih Tzus from Crufts and Flat Coated Retrievers from last year's Richmond Champ Show - and it's Richmond again in a oouple of weeks' time!


Thanks Spellweaver..I have only done a few shows this year so be interesting to read what the judge thought of her as she seems to have lost her ability to run in the ring


----------



## Pezant

Emmastace said:


> If the judge of the Special Beginners Gundog and Terrier Day 9Derek Smyth) published critiques I would be really interested as he is the one that had a stern word with me despite putting him third.
> 
> Do you need to know a Kennel Name?


Did he get you to stay behind in the ring and make notes about Mylo after the class? If so there should be a critique, but it is usually only first and second places that get one.

You just need to know your own kennel name, but the critiques are arranged by breed and then class.


----------



## Pezant

Charleigh said:


> So you have to buy all of them? Teddy got a second (out of 2) at an open breed show and I'm waiting for the critique. I guess I'll subscribe I tried to buy it in whsmiths but they only do subscriptions


You can subscribe online if that would be better? That's what I do and it's much easier seeing as you never know what edition it might appear in.


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> Did he get you to stay behind in the ring and make notes about Mylo after the class? If so there should be a critique, but it is usually only first and second places that get one.
> 
> You just need to know your own kennel name, but the critiques are arranged by breed and then class.


Yes the judge of the special beginners did ask me to stand while he took notes.


----------



## Pezant

Okay, this is what the Day One SP Stakes report says for Paignton.

*The Bannerdown Sp Beginners Stakes - Day 1: Sp B Stakes* (34) 1 Thorpe's Taph's Tango JW. This yellow Labrador was in super coat and condition, liked his head and lovely expression, very well made with good legs and feet, moved with purpose and showed all the time. 2 Bradley's Teisgol King Alfred. Loved the head and darkest of eyes on this black and white Pointer. Good neck and outline, very good tail used well, in splendid condition, very sound mover too. 3 Serpa & Griffiths' Barleyarch Trumpeter.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Emmastace

Pezant said:


> Okay, this is what the Day One SP Stakes report says for Paignton.
> 
> *The Bannerdown Sp Beginners Stakes - Day 1: Sp B Stakes* (34) 1 Thorpe's Taph's Tango JW. This yellow Labrador was in super coat and condition, liked his head and lovely expression, very well made with good legs and feet, moved with purpose and showed all the time. 2 Bradley's Teisgol King Alfred. Loved the head and darkest of eyes on this black and white Pointer. Good neck and outline, very good tail used well, in splendid condition, very sound mover too. 3 Serpa & Griffiths' Barleyarch Trumpeter.
> 
> Does that help at all?


Lol....Well little man is mentioned but the judge didn't really say a lot that was helpful did he. Perhaps he felt he said it all at the time and didn't want to put 'great dog with a useless handler' into print  As he has mentioned similar things with the first two I am going to assume he thought about the same of Mylo if he put him third in such a big entry. Would be nice to know which bits he liked and didn't though.


----------



## Dober

Emmastace said:


> I am trying to find out what the judge said about little man at Evesham and District Open which was our first show - GSP Puppy and Junior.
> He was also at the GSP Club champ show in Dog Puppy and Dog Novice.
> Finally Paignton in GSP Dog Puppy. If the judge of the Special Beginners Gundog and Terrier Day 9Derek Smyth) published critiques I would be really interested as he is the one that had a stern word with me despite putting him third.
> 
> Do you need to know a Kennel Name?


If you PM me his kennel name i'd be happy to look for them for you


----------



## Kicksforkills

I get Dog World so PM me anytime as long as its likely to come up from July 

Normally it takes awhile unless they do a feature.

I've given up on a critique from one show back in May and am waiting for a few.

I asked the judge by email for Dexter's first critique as I couldn't wait. She was more than happy to give me it


----------



## everson

Hi,
does anyone know if EELKS open show critiques have been released yet. If they have and i have missed them (no subscribe to dog papers yet) could i please pm somebody for them. 
TIA


----------



## Dober

everson said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know if EELKS open show critiques have been released yet. If they have and i have missed them (no subscribe to dog papers yet) could i please pm somebody for them.
> TIA


Hi! Which breed are you looking for? Some have, some havnt.


----------



## Spellweaver

If you look on this site (and scroll down a good way) there are EELKS write ups for cavs, lowchen, poms & bichons, and then in an earlier post there are write ups for beardies and border collies:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/showdogcritiques/


----------



## Emmastace

Thanks Dober and KFK, I have subscribed to Dog World online so can keep looking. I subscribed a week ago and NOTHING


----------



## Spellweaver

Emmastace said:


> Thanks Dober and KFK, I have subscribed to Dog World online so can keep looking. I subscribed a week ago and NOTHING


Just a word to the wise - sometimes write ups appear in just one of the dog papers - ie in "Our Dogs" but not "Dog World", and vice versa.


----------



## Dober

I don't think i'll bother to renew my sub after this time. Over the last few years, way more critiques have been omitted than have been sent in for my dogs  So disappointing.


----------



## Emmastace

Dober said:


> I don't think i'll bother to renew my sub after this time. Over the last few years, way more critiques have been omitted than have been sent in for my dogs  So disappointing.


Did you say that your subscription was to Our Dogs? if so could you look up mine and I can look up yours in Dogworld. I am pretty sure I can access back info.


----------



## Freyja

My friends pointer went best in show at an open show more than 12 months ago. She has never had a critique in either DO or OD. The show secretary runs our ringcraft club so she mentioned it to him and he contacted the judge. The judge said he had sent it in within a week of the show but it was never published.

Even further back than that Tabitha went BOB and BPIB and PG4 at an open show. The other breeds that the same judge had judged had their critiques in but nothing fo IG's


----------



## everson

Dober said:


> Hi! Which breed are you looking for? Some have, some havnt.


Hi! Thanks i've looking for AVNSC Utility?


----------



## everson

Spellweaver said:


> If you look on this site (and scroll down a good way) there are EELKS write ups for cavs, lowchen, poms & bichons, and then in an earlier post there are write ups for beardies and border collies:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/showdogcritiques/


Thanks its avnsc utility at eelks i'm after, do you know how long it takes them to accept you on that fb group?


----------



## Spellweaver

everson said:


> Thanks its avnsc utility at eelks i'm after, do you know how long it takes them to accept you on that fb group?


I think it's pretty quick - can't remember waiting a long time when I joined.


----------



## StormyKnight

hi everyone,

I was just wondering, if someone could help me with finding a critique. 
The show was the York canine association open show on 21st July 2013. I'm after the golden retriever critiques but when ever I go to the local WHsmith, they are already sold out of Our dogs and Dog world.

many thanks!


----------



## Pezant

StormyKnight said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering, if someone could help me with finding a critique.
> The show was the York canine association open show on 21st July 2013. I'm after the golden retriever critiques but when ever I go to the local WHsmith, they are already sold out of Our dogs and Dog world.
> 
> many thanks!


OurDogs online is only showing critiques for Alaskan Malamutes and some Pastoral breeds so far. I'll keep an eye out for you, though.


----------



## StormyKnight

many thanks Pezant, much appreciate it. just glad i haven't missed it yet by the looks of it! lol


----------



## Pezant

No problem. Which classes in Goldies are you looking out for in particular?


----------

